# amd r7 260x don't work

## Newbie_chen

at first, i think r7 260x is GCN2.0, so i followed Gentoo wiki AMDGPU tutorial, then the video card do not work(do lsmod, there is no amdgpu, do modprobe amdgpu there is still no amdgpu)

then, i konw that this card is GCN1.1, so i followed Gentoo wiki radeon tutorial, then the video card do not work too.(do lsmod there is no radeon, do modprobe radeon, there is stiil no radeon)

after i startx, there are always errors say that [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported,  no screens found(EE).

i think this video card is not  driven, how can i check if it is driven? what should i do ? by the way my video card is msi r7 260x Gamming 1G. thanks

----------

## Telemin

I imagine you are missing the firmware but we need much more information.  Can you please provide your kernel config via pastebin or similar, and also the output of "lspci -k", and "emerge --info" please.

-Telemin-

----------

## Zucca

 *Newbie_chen wrote:*   

> do lsmod, there is no amdgpu, do modprobe amdgpu there is still no amdgpu

 Do you get any lines on dmesg while trying to modprobe amdgpu?

Do you have amdgpu compiled in-kernel or as a module?

Please check that you have all the required kernel configs turned on.

----------

## Newbie_chen

 *Telemin wrote:*   

> I imagine you are missing the firmware but we need much more information.  Can you please provide your kernel config via pastebin or similar, and also the output of "lspci -k", and "emerge --info" please.
> 
> -Telemin-

 

Thank you for your helping, i have re-installed gentoo, every thing is ok now

----------

## Newbie_chen

 *Zucca wrote:*   

>  *Newbie_chen wrote:*   do lsmod, there is no amdgpu, do modprobe amdgpu there is still no amdgpu Do you get any lines on dmesg while trying to modprobe amdgpu?
> 
> Do you have amdgpu compiled in-kernel or as a module?
> 
> Please check that you have all the required kernel configs turned on.

 

Thank you for your helping;)

----------

## Zucca

 *Newbie_chen wrote:*   

> i have re-installed gentoo, every thing is ok now

 To learn what is wrong, reinstalling the whole system isn't the answer. However I'm glad that you don't have the problem anymore. :)

----------

## pcmaster

Do you have the linux-firmware package installed?

----------

